# Damalinia bovis lice and a hernia



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Treating for lice requires that you treat 3 times, 10 days apart. Bathing your horse before applying powder will not improve it's effectiveness. (Just FYI, horses get Daminilinia equi they look very very much like Daminilia bovis.)

Hernia's should be examined by your vet to ensure that they are not large enough to allow loops of intestine to pass through the muscle wall and get trapped.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, so those lice are just about the most disgusting thing I've seen in a while....


----------

